# Sannies



## vic777 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey guys

What do you guys think about Sannies? Not service, that is great, I've ordered many times and not only does he have good prices but ships discreetly and quickly - I mean his strains - Extrema, Anesthesia, Sannies Jack, Hercules? 

I'm currently growing Sannies Anesthesia, El Monstre and a LowRyder


----------



## Locked (Sep 6, 2011)

Heard about Sannies but don't know anything about their gear. I use mostly Attitude, Dope-seeds and been checking ou the crosses on Cannazon.


----------



## vic777 (Sep 6, 2011)

Am I allowed to link to an external web site?

Thought it could get things started - here is a few pages out of the big book of buds where they reviewed some Sannies strains:

hXXp://www.sanniesshop.com/big-book-of-buds-4-sannie-seeds-en.html


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

vic777 said:
			
		

> Am I allowed to link to an external web site?
> 
> Thought it could get things started - here is a few pages out of the big book of buds where they reviewed some Sannies strains:
> 
> http://www.sanniesshop.com/big-book-of-buds-4-sannie-seeds-en.html


 


You need to change your http to hXXp.


----------



## umbra (Sep 6, 2011)

I have grown out a few of Sannie's beans and I liked them. Still have a few left to pop.


----------



## vic777 (Sep 7, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> You need to change your http to hXXp.



Will do


----------



## vic777 (Sep 7, 2011)

umbra said:
			
		

> I have grown out a few of Sannie's beans and I liked them. Still have a few left to pop.



Cool, what did you grow?


----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2011)

cheeseberry haze
chocolate berry
shack F3
new blue diesel
el montster
nycd


----------

